# Ipad ou MBA ?



## Candyce (7 Avril 2011)

Bonjour bonjour !!

Suite à une visite chez Darty avec ma mère pour lui montrer ma future acquisition (un MBA 11' pour remplacer mon netbook) celle ci m'a demandé pourquoi je ne prenais pas plutot un ipad. J'ai trouvé ca absurde sur le coup... Mais maintenant je me demande...

Je n'utilise mon PC que pour prendre mes cours, regarder des films et surfer sur le net... Ces deux dernières fonctions sont la raison d'etre meme de l'ipad; mais qu'en est il de la première ?

Un Ipad peut il remplacer un netbook pour la prise de notes (y a t il possibilité de mettre page ?) ? Ma question peut paraitre sotte mais bon... Autant en avoir le coeur net avant de commander mon MBA... Sachant que je n'y connais rien du tout en Ipad !! xD

D'avance merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Thr_ju (7 Avril 2011)

Salut à toi,

Tout d'abord la question a du être posée des dizaines de fois. Fais donc une petite recherche tu devrais trouver quelques sujets.

Sinon pour ton utilisation l'iPad peut suffire. Le seule problème est que si tu n'as pas d'autre ordinateur, tu risque d'être limitée en terme de mise en page. Pour le reste pas de problème. La saisie de texte se fait plutôt bien, même si c'est pas aussi confortable que sur un clavier physique. Au pire tu peux prendre un doc clavier ou un clavier bluetooth...


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Avril 2011)

Candyce a dit:


> Bonjour bonjour !!
> 
> Suite à une visite chez Darty avec ma mère pour lui montrer ma future acquisition (un MBA 11' pour remplacer mon netbook) celle ci m'a demandé pourquoi je ne prenais pas plutot un ipad. J'ai trouvé ca absurde sur le coup... Mais maintenant je me demande...
> 
> ...



Cette question a tété maintes fois débattue sur ce forum...Un peu de curiosité quand même !
De toutes façons tu ne peux pas utiliser pleinement un iPad sans un ordinateur ! ( eh oui, il faut le synchroniser avec itunes qui est chargé soit sur PC soit sur Mac) Alors ? que choisis tu ?


----------



## BoloG (7 Avril 2011)

Je suis possesseur d'un Macbook Alu de 2008, et d'un iPad 2. Un Macbook Air c'est (à mon avis) un très beau Macbook mais avec plein de choses en moins (et assez cher). 

Un iPad est excellent et autonome pour tout ce qui est consultation (internet, youtube, livre, etc...). Il est beaucoup plus pratique et plus rapide qu'un ordinateur à ce niveau là. Le manque du flash n'est à mon avis pas un gros problème puisque la plupart du temps les sites sont déjà compatible avec l'iPad. Le seul vrai problème que j'ai rencontré pour l'instant avec le flash c'est que Deezer ou Qriocity ne sont pas compatibles.

Pour ce qui est bureautique, prises de notes, etc... je trouve que l'ipad s'en sort très bien, j'ai récemment faire plusieurs articles pour la fac en me servant uniquement de l'iPad et ça se passe vraiment très bien.

Pour tout ce qui est plus poussé par contre l'iPad n'est pas suffisant. Je suis étudiant en informatique, je développe des programmes, etc... et l'iPad est inutile pour ces choses là (sauf peut-être pour servir de second écran).

Donc ça dépend de toi, si tu veux utiliser ta machine de fond en comble, l'iPad n'est pas suffisant. Si c'est juste pour internet et pour la prise de note, tu n'as peut-être pas besoin d'un Macbook Air, un iPad est suffisant.

Dernière choses, un iPad (non jailbreaké) n'est pas entièrement autonome et de temps en temps il faudra le brancher à un ordi pour le synchroniser (synchroniser les musique par exemple, les notes, les contacts, etc...). Donc si tu ne possède pas d'ordinateur principal qui pourra jouer ce rôle, ne prend pas l'iPad.


----------



## Candyce (7 Avril 2011)

Je vous remercie tous pour vos réponses !

Je vais aller les compléter par la lecture des autres sujets. Toutefois, très concrètement, qu'est ce que l'Ipad ne peut pas faire face à un MBA ? Par exemple, peut on faire des mises en page ? Sachant que je suis en droit, donc les seules manip dont j'ai besoin c'est créer des tableaux simplistes de temps en temps et pouvoir mettre en valeur les titres dans ma prise de notes.

L'utilisation de pages est la même ? A t il les memes fonctionnalités ? Et surfer est aussi agréable qu'on le dit ?

Ca m'intrigue quand même, car un ipad avec smart cover ca doit etre réellement pratique... Mais je me demande si ca le serait en prise de notes à la fac... J'ai bien un pc d'appoint mais c'est vrai que je ne pensais pas l'utiliser...


----------



## BoloG (7 Avril 2011)

Candyce a dit:


> Je vous remercie tous pour vos réponses !
> 
> Je vais aller les compléter par la lecture des autres sujets. Toutefois, très concrètement, qu'est ce que l'Ipad ne peut pas faire face à un MBA ? Par exemple, peut on faire des mises en page ? Sachant que je suis en droit, donc les seules manip dont j'ai besoin c'est créer des tableaux simplistes de temps en temps et pouvoir mettre en valeur les titres dans ma prise de notes.
> 
> ...



Oui pour des mises en page avec des images, tableaux, etc... le logiciel Pages est à mon avis très complet tu peu faire à peu près tout les trucs de base. Ce n'est pas tout à fait pareil que sur Mac mais l'utilisation est assez fluide. 

Oui pour le surf sur internet, il m'arrive de ne pas allumer mon ordi pendant plusieurs jours parce que pour la consultation l'iPad est plus pratique qu'un ordi, et l'instantanéité de la machine est très plaisante.

Pour la prise de notes pendant les cours je sais pas j'ai pas testé, j'imagine qu'en droit vous écrivez beaucoup, donc je saurais pas répondre.


----------



## worldice (7 Avril 2011)

Candyce a dit:


> Je vous remercie tous pour vos réponses !
> 
> Je vais aller les compléter par la lecture des autres sujets. Toutefois, très concrètement, qu'est ce que l'Ipad ne peut pas faire face à un MBA ? Par exemple, peut on faire des mises en page ? Sachant que je suis en droit, donc les seules manip dont j'ai besoin c'est créer des tableaux simplistes de temps en temps et pouvoir mettre en valeur les titres dans ma prise de notes.
> 
> ...



Regarde des videos sur youtube de Pages pour iPad [Page d'Apple dédiée - AppStore 7,99&#8364;](traitement de texte) ou même Numbers [Page d'Apple dédiée - AppStore 7,99&#8364;]  (tableaux, graphiques).

Sinon, pour le web c'est super, à part pour le flash pour Deezer par exemple, mais sinon flash n'est pas super handicapant.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Avril 2011)

Je j'utilise plus mon MacBook pour autre chose que la synchro avec mon iPad, et bien sure la retouche photo... Tous le reste se fait de façon autrement plus agréable avec mon iPad...

Je pense que pour de la prise de note, aucun soucis, par contre il te faudra utiliser ga machine principale pour la synchro d tes fichiers de temps en temps (sauvegarde, ajout de musique, vidéos...). Mis a part Ca ton iPad sera totalement autonome...

Je confirme que le poid dans le sac en fait enfin un outil emportante partout... Moi sur certains shoot photo j'hésitais a apporter mon MacBook (blanc) pour faire des démos au client, l'appareil photo et mes optiques étant déjà super lour, maintenant je n'hésite plus... Pareil quelque soit le déplacement, on l'oublie dans le sac... Je pense que si j'avais eu Ca a la fac, Ca aurait été vraiment top pour pas me balader trop de choses (par contre pas d'éditeur d'équation, du moins en natif mais en droit Ca ne te manquera pas...).


----------



## Candyce (8 Avril 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !
J'étais encore très indécise mais j'avais vraiment l'intention d'acheter un appareil autonome (vu que mon netbook commence sérieusement à faire la g**** et que le PC annexe que je peux utiliser est celui de mon compagnon déjà synchronisé avec son propre iphone). En outre, ce qui me dérange chez l'Ipad, c'est son clavier. Non pas le fait qu'il soit tactile (je tape à une vitesse folle sur l'iphone) mais le fait qu'il n'y ait pas les accents en accés rapide (laisser le doigt appuyé ce n'est pas suffisamment rapide pour moi). Enfin, je me dirige vers un master 1 mention finance donc je risque d'avoir quelques formules malgré tout...

Je pense donc que le choix est fait... Ca m'ennuie car esthétiquement et ergonomiquement parlant, c'est l'ipad qui l'emportait haut la main ! Mais si je dois le transporter en plus d'un clavier et devoir le synchroniser; ca n'ira pas. Je vais donc passer sur Mac et découvrir les joies d'un ordinateur rapide et complet (et pas de simili ordinateur qui ne sait rien faire à part ventiler ! xD merci eee pc !).


----------



## Lefenmac (8 Avril 2011)

Même si sujet traité 100 fois. Moi je voulais un Ipad 1 en décembre suis entré dans le magasin et suis ressorti avec un Air.... Pour moi (dans le sens pour mon usage) le Air fait plus que ce que l'Ipad ne fait. Je peux visionner un film dans une chambre d'hôtel mais aussi répondre via un vrai clavier à des mails, je peux surfer sur le net mais aussi filer un dossier via une clef Usb, je peux modifier au dernier moment une présentation powerpoint,....


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Avril 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Même si sujet traité 100 fois. Moi je voulais un Ipad 1 en décembre suis entré dans le magasin et suis ressorti avec un Air.... Pour moi (dans le sens pour mon usage) le Air fait plus que ce que l'Ipad ne fait. Je peux visionner un film dans une chambre d'hôtel mais aussi répondre via un vrai clavier à des mails, je peux surfer sur le net mais aussi filer un dossier via une clef Usb, je peux modifier au dernier moment une présentation powerpoint,....




En fait faire tout ce que fait L'ipad (sauf la clef USB...).

Le clavier j'apprehendais, je préfère presque celui de
L'ipad a celui de mon MacBook... Pour powerpoint il y a keynote... La seule chose qui me pousse a ouvrir un ordinateur aujourd'hui, c'est mon boulot de photographe pour la retouche de mes raws...


----------

